# Meet the girls :)



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally got a recent photo and wanted to share. Meet Billy (right) and Jane (left). Mini Manachas about 6 months old now. 
Billy was bred when we got her and no signs of being in heat yet :fingers crossed: . Jane just went in heat today and taking her to a cute Nigerian Dwarf date tomorrow, :fingers crossed: again. Hoping to have some cute babies in the spring. 
How do they look? Look healthy? Too fat? Let me know whatcha think. 
New to goats and want to make sure I be a good mommy to them. 
Having a hard time finding minerals in our area. Making some more calls this weekend.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!!! I love the little white stripes on Jane's back!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> so cute!!! I love the little white stripes on Jane's back!


That's actually light from the sun coming through the fence  they are both mostly black. Thank you!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh....LOL!!! I see the light from the sun now too. hahaha


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Super cute! Look pretty healthy to me.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> oh....LOL!!! I see the light from the sun now too. hahaha


I can see how it looks like its her markings  made me smile


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Super cute! Look pretty healthy to me.


Thank you! Happy dance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goaties


Thank you!


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just love you mini mancha ladies))). So beautiful))


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Electra552 said:


> Just love you mini mancha ladies))). So beautiful))


Thank you so much!!

I've been thinking about changing Billy's name recently to Unicorn due to her one horn )


----------

